# Sperm DNA fragmentation tests



## Alfiemum28 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all I was wondering if anyone has had sperm DNA fragmentation tests done in NI, I am thinking of going to serum for help and they have advised this sperm test, would really like to get this done before we go so at least we can decide what treatment we need .


----------

